# wuts better black ops or mw2 ?



## EvilDante

Are u talking about Multiplayer?If yes,i got to say i prefer mw2


----------



## Tw34k

Honestly they are both pretty bad, I always preferred to run n gun in mw2 and in bo I like the sniper rifles a bit more.


----------



## BlahBlahBlah

I prefer MW2 to Black Ops for multiplayer, by a big margin..


----------



## Horsemama1956

MW2 works better, but it's too easy. Black Ops has crappy spawns still, but the actual game is more balanced. I've been lucky with performance with BO, but if your system sucks, you may not be fortunate. I get 60+, usually 100+.

People with better system get worse performance, so just be aware of that.


----------



## jdcrispe95

Mw2


----------



## RevyYYYe

For Multiplayer they both suck.. Actually, every cod after mw sucks for the cod community.
I'm proud to say that I still play cod2 (not ladders or cups though







), when I have the time


----------



## iZZ

My guess is mw2 is BY FAR the best to play with your mates you just make a party and raise hell in tdm. Black ops is more for zombies


----------



## Hickeydog

Asking that question is like asking whether someone would prefer to be racked or put in the Iron Maiden.


----------



## JedixJarf

mw2


----------



## The Master Chief

COD world at war is still the best


----------



## andypc

Same game.


----------



## Boyboyd

Both are a kick in the balls. It really just depends what type of kick you prefer.


----------



## driftingforlife

do your self a favor and get BC2.


----------



## G33K

Get both, or choose neither and pick a better game


----------



## [\/]Paris

Bad Company 2, Battlefield 3 (TBA), heck I'll even throw in Battlefield 2


----------



## caraboose

Get BF3/BF2.


----------



## Izvire

Cod4.


----------



## guyladouche

grammar >> either game. But if I had to pick, I'd choose MW2, since black ops had so many glitches for me.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

there's ups and downs for both games
mw2 is alot smoother
black ops has dedi servers
mw2 is more cpu friendly
black ops has a better single play (imo)
mw2 has more hackers
black ops less hackers since they get banned from servers







(love doing this myself)
black ops easier to find a match u want
mw2 prestige was nice n long
black ops i got to 15th prestige in about 2months or so i cant remember and nearly have all the gold cammo alrdy

only thing i miss from mw2 is the sniping tbh other then that idm black ops (for now until they mess up another patch :L)


----------



## Ashpd=win!!

Gonna have to say MW2, black ops for me just gets extremely boring after an hour or 2.


----------



## trojan92

the bin..


----------



## fazio93

i liked MW2 better, but i played it last week for the first time in a while and there is nothing but straight up noob tubers now.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

here is a screen shot of black ops have a look n try find some mw2 pics (this is my own screen shot)


----------



## ShortySmalls

both sucked compaired to COD 4 but MW2 was better in both SP and multi


----------



## Tw34k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fazio93*


i played it last week for the first time in a while and there is nothing but straight up noob tubers now.


Thats different than normal how?


----------



## ShortySmalls

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*


here is a screen shot of black ops have a look n try find some mw2 pics (this is my own screen shot)










do u have graphics turned like all the way down? that looks horrible, the game should look much better


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*


do u have graphics turned like all the way down? that looks horrible, the game should look much better


u should see my other config then


----------



## Enfluenza

i rape moar noobs in BO than MW2.
but some things about MW2 i like more.

btw MW2 has WAY better graphics than BO. but BO has dedi servers and ballistic knives, so idk.

i like them both.
but you should WAIT FOR BF3 INSTEAD.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

here is my second config


----------



## fazio93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tw34k*


Thats different than normal how?


i was noob tubed more last week than i have ever been in any cod game


----------



## badatgames18

black ops... i dunno but mw2 you just died way to easily, that's why i personally like bfbc better... you don't die in 1 shot unless it's a headshot


----------



## MaroonCoyote

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Master Chief;12960341*
> COD world at war is still the best


Agreed 150%

It's the most memorable and the most enjoyable to play imo


----------



## wint0nic

I play black ops, but I mostly play zombies, it's fun and no bs..


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

prefer MW2


----------



## Speedster159

Mw2


----------



## Famousoverdose

MW2 hands down.


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Famousoverdose*


MW2 hands down.


This, black ops is a terrible game


----------



## Flying Donkey

i like Mw2 better..but only because I have a crappy internet connection and I like making people rage


----------



## TwiggLe

Where's the option for they are the same and the dev's are just milking people for more money by rehashing the same thing with different colors...


----------

